# new UE thread



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.bmcgroup.com/restructuring/DocView.aspx?ClientID=255&DocNumber=435&CaseNo=1-10-bk-12915

so they loaned themselves $10mm, $30K, $54k, $80k, nice
plus payments to insiders >
- 1 relation to JT (board member)
- 1 spouse of RK (board member)
- 1 relation of CFO
- 1 real estate lease for the benefit of JT
- 2 "equity holders" of UE 

...

27 - Resigned - Inactive Members; Redemption Assurance Program 

8 - settlement agreement 
(2 with new pending litigation)

1 - pending lititation (no previous settlement)

...


Redemption Assurance Program
For Active Members and Resigned, but Active Members Only 
As of August 31, 2010
$54,766,083.28 
822 members (26 resigned but active) $60.30 > $242,400.00

Member House Credit 
$503,668.20
464 members  $0.00 > $3,195.00


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 12, 2010)

Kage,

Why the $20,000 bill from Sherpa reports?

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 12, 2010)

there are many previous mentions (in this bankruptcy filing and others) of helium/sherpa commissions/advertising/etc.

i know one other person heard the rumor that sherpa was actually purchased by UE. not sure if we had same source or not.


----------



## Sin Till 8 (Nov 12, 2010)

what pages are these numbers referenced please

_so they loaned themselves $10mm, $30K, $54k, $80k, nice
plus payments to insiders >_


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 12, 2010)

related company, JT, RK, forget the last one


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 13, 2010)

*OK - new question*

822 active members (some resigned)

27 resigned, inactive members

total 849.

So where are the "1200" members they were always talking about...???

JAL (Just Another Lie)...????


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 13, 2010)

youre forgetting that no assessment(s)/dues/etc = inactive

they switched from letting people resign to labeling them "in default" a long time ago

and the whole point of this bankruptcy filing was to wipe out all debts/contracts (except some to themselves?)


----------



## Sin Till 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

Kage2
you got it the wrong way round

i had another look at the filing

the 10mm, 30k, 54k were loans TO the company by JT and RK not loans FROM the company

maybe you should check to see if i'm right, but if i am, they will  have lost those loans entirely


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 13, 2010)

ok, right

but the $10mm is secured.. and i was thinking about the interest

i will take this opportunity to disclaim my posts on this kind of stuff again - there are others way more qualified to discuss these things, but i just run through and post various things

i presume any discussion at the moment is happening on the UE forum


----------



## Sin Till 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

Kage2
i think it would be a good idea to stick to what you know as otherwise you could get a reputation for just being a rabble rouser who's trying to stir up trouble

this whole thread turns out to be a false alarm based on your innuendo


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 13, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> i presume any discussion at the moment is happening on the UE forum



Nope - no postings there since November 9.

Looks like everyone has made up thier mind on the D offer, so we will see what is reported on 11/19.

And I would also guess everyone is just tired of this whole mess and simply "moving on..."


----------



## travelguy (Nov 14, 2010)

Sin Till 8 said:


> Kage2
> i think it would be a good idea to stick to what you know as otherwise you could get a reputation for just being a rabble rouser who's trying to stir up trouble
> 
> this whole thread turns out to be a false alarm based on your innuendo



Let's hold off on the personal attack on Kage there newbie. 

FYI - AFAIK, Kage has no dog in this fight.  Kage (along with TT and others) is pursuing this and other DC matters and posting for UE members.  Kage has previously been extremely reliable on facts and research.

And if we were to talk innuendo ... then observers might say that you appear to be defending UE/JT/RK et. al. ?????  (the slippery slope of innuendo!)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sin Till 8 said:


> Kage2
> i think it would be a good idea to stick to what you know as otherwise you could get a reputation for just being a rabble rouser who's trying to stir up trouble
> 
> *this whole thread turns out to be a false alarm based on your innuendo*


no offense, but anyone who comes up with that "conclusion" about me has either not read my posts, or is an idiot. not my fault, and i can only keep saying it dozens of times. 

lets break this down. you are now making factually incorrect statements and personally attacking me.

my post had 19 lines.
1 of those lines is 'incorrect innuendo.'
the other 18 lines are specific data points.
including 2 copy/pasted numbers, and 2 numerical ranges that i had to "pull" myself. 
i also tallied the totals for member "categories."
considering the numbers ive run in the past, i didnt even think of these things, but i did in fact run them.
not even sure how interesting i find this stuff (other than RAP) but its what i posted.
others may think its stupid, who knows, who cares.
if 1 person finds it interesting, great, if 0, there is no downside.

*travelguy*, we have no idea whether they are a newbie or not. there are people here from DC4MS on new accounts because of UE and other reasons.

not to mention, i figured it was good to have a new thread for any UE discussion, rather than the demeure thread, or the giant thread.

...

although i guess it sounds like thats it for the discussion. 

good luck to UE members.

those who moved to duo/Q - regardless of how slim a chance have of recovering deposits, its still a chance.

those moving to demeure - negotiate hard on terms. ask about their rolling of deposits into dues.

those who tried to organize - regardless of how "hard" you tried, you tried.

those who became secured creditors through settlements - hope you get paid. certainly a smart tactic, and potentially helpful to other members of clubs in the future.


----------



## Sin Till 8 (Nov 14, 2010)

i was merely pointing out that the implication at the start of the post in the first line was 100% inaccurate

not taking any sides ... merely pointing out the factual inaccuracies

as to the responses ... "The lady doth protest too much, methinks"


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Sin Till 8 - Welcome to TUG!

Since you are new here, it would be great if you would introduce yourself.

My name is Denise and I am one of the Mods here.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 14, 2010)

*DeniseM*, while i know TOS will be enforced, i will never request anything targeting me be moderated.



Sin Till 8 said:


> i was *merely pointing out* that the implication at the start of the post in the first line was 100% inaccurate
> 
> not taking any sides ... merely pointing out the factual inaccuracies
> 
> as to the responses ... "The lady doth protest too much, methinks"



here is some more mere pointing out >



Sin Till 8 said:


> Kage2
> i think it would be a good idea to stick to what you know as otherwise you could get a reputation for just being a rabble rouser who's trying to stir up trouble
> 
> this whole thread turns out to be a false alarm based on your innuendo



re your use of "Kage*2*" >
most people here were active on DC4MS.
also, my first account here - http://tugbbs.com/forums/member.php?u=13560 (i killed it)

...

*HereWeGoAgain*, re your ch 7 comment in other thread, i maintain the $12mm figure has always been meaningless. its just too high.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Nov 15, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> ok, right
> 
> but the $10mm is secured.. and i was thinking about the interest
> 
> ...



Kage has had hundreds of postings on here and DC4MS over the years and has dug up all sorts of things that would have just gone unnoticed otherwise.  He should be entitled to make a mistake now and again.  At least he's not bringing along any inherent personal bias like most posters are (including myself).

Anyone know what the 97K employee receivable from RK (money owed to the co.) relates to?


----------



## Sin Till 8 (Nov 15, 2010)

[Off topic post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## RKCO (Nov 16, 2010)

[Off topic post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2010)

*Shill*

RKCO AKA *Boundlessjourneysclub shill *- I just banned you again - give it up!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 17, 2010)

http://destinationclubnews.com/News_Luxus_Looks_To_Contact_Canadian_Ultimate_Escapes_Members.php
an update from luxus


----------



## OneMoreTime (Nov 18, 2010)

*another extension or good news?*

Demeure Confirms Purchase of Ultimate Escapes Assets


*Waiver of Conditions* sets stage for closing of transaction


WATERLOO, Ontario, Nov. 18, 2010 /PRNewswire/ -- Demeure, a next generation travel community through which members access the world's finest vacation homes at discounted rates and without costly membership capital contributions or deposits, today announced that it has reached an agreement with Ultimate Escapes CapSource to amend the asset purchase agreement and waive certain conditions to closing 6 days ahead of the November 24th deadline. Former members of Ultimate Escapes who join the Demeure community can be assured of a trusted home for their travel experience.
Demeure will be proceeding with the purchase of all the original assets listed in its court approved Asset Purchase Agreement and will also purchase an additional property in Scottsdale, Arizona. The Purchase Agreement also includes intellectual property and other critical Ultimate Escapes assets, to ensure a smooth transition of UE members to Demeure.
The Asset Purchase Agreement in its amended form represents the conclusion of the agreement between the Estate and Demeure. Demeure will also be offering employment to key Ultimate Escapes employees commencing on November 24th.
"Ultimate Escapes members have been put into an extremely stressful financial and emotional position throughout the bankruptcy process. It has been our goal to ensure their needs are at the forefront of our work," said Peter Schwartz, Chairman and CEO of Demeure.  "Through the incredible efforts of our employees we have been able to convey our unique value proposition to members, which involves putting their own properties to work within the Demeure community. Our direct communication efforts with them has led to over 150 unique requests from members looking to participate in the property purchase program." 
It had become clear throughout the Ultimate Escapes bankruptcy process and Demeure transition that members have individual needs requiring personalized attention. The waiver of conditions by Demeure and its commitment to proceed with the original Asset Purchase Agreement ensures members will have ample opportunity to complete commitment agreements, participate in the property purchase program and reservation lottery throughout the months of November and December.
"*CRG is pleased that the conditions to close on November 24th have been waived *and that CapitalSource Bank continues to work cooperatively with Demeure to reach a successful result based on the current number of property purchase inquiries," said Stephen Gray of CRG Partners.
For more information on how former Ultimate Escapes members may transition to Demeure, please visit the UE Member Transition Micro-site at http://www.demeure.com/news/ultimate-escapes.
ABOUT DEMEURE
Demeure is a community of discerning travelers that provides access to homes, villas, flats and hotels in sought after locations at significant discounts. Demeure's management team includes travel, financial and supply chain management experts who have developed a vacation club model that responds to the needs of the market with minimal financial risk. Demeure delivers smart, flexible and cost efficient access to properties all around the world.
Members of Ultimate Escapes who have further inquiries may continue to submit them via email to ue@demeure.com or by calling 1-877-774-8738 or 1-877-814-2919 from 9am to 5pm Central Standard Time.
SOURCE Demeure
Back to top
RELATED LINKS
http://www.demeure.com


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 18, 2010)

interesting they didnt bother "adjusting"


----------



## Torn and Frayed (Nov 18, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> interesting they didnt bother "adjusting"
> 
> 
> 
> Babylon Whores like their predecessors, perhaps?


----------

